# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  35 lat, testosteron ponizej normy, wyniki badan

## Nie zarejestrowany

35 lat, testosteron poniżej normy, wyniki badań
Witam,
Mam 35 lat, od jakiegoś czasu moje libido jest osłabione, chodzę bardziej zmęczony, słabo regeneruję się po treningach. Zrobiłem badania hormonalne i okazało się że poziom testosteronu mam poniżej normy 2,500 ng/ml (norma 2800-8000), estradiol 37 pg/ml (norma 7,6-43),
progesteron 0,26 ng/ml (norma 0,20-1,40), prolaktyna 170 uIU/ml (norma 86-324), kortyzol 8:00 396 nmol/l (norma 171,0-536,0), TSH 3,880 uIU/ml (norma 0,270-4,200)
czy można coś z tym zrobić? czy kuracja testosteronem naprawi mój problem? jeśli tak to czy żeby dobrze się czuć już zawsze będę musiał przyjmować hormony? myślę że to jeszcze nie ten wiek że testosteron był tak obniżony
z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź
pozdrawiam serdecznie
Andrzej

----------

